# 6 gallon divided for Zuko and Oni



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

This is my first all natural look tank.. There's a sad little java fern, some green and red CaBOMBa (lol!) and MoMo the mossball.. The gravel is very fine, I'm wondering if I should treat it as gravel or sand >_<
Anyway, pics 
The whole tank:









Gravel inspection:









Zuko in love with Chunkers does the come hither dance under his bubble nest XD









Is this the cutest face you've seen or what? 









Proof of the molestation of the mossball:



























Pouty moss molester:









Zuko flarey flarey!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Aw, nice fishes and tank fighter!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Diablo


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks so good, I would love a tank exactly like yours 
How much did it cost to do overall?
BtW, your fish are gorgeous


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you so much! 
I don't know where you live so prices may be different for you, but in US dollars the whole set up without the lid and light ( I already had that) cost me around 18$.. I think it may be way more in the US lol!
I bought the tank, mossball, cabomba plants, gravel, 2 plastic binders, a plastic file, paper clips and a heater.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome tank! But to be honest, that's the strangest gravel I've ever seen. It looks like... flakes. LOL


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, even Zuko's beard is marbley!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@sweeda- I know! @[email protected] It was either this or those ugly rocks... Sand is still banned for sale/ is very very expensive and black market like... What should I do? Rake it? Not rake it? Is it sand or gravel? Wha? Whaaa?

@Sakura- Hehe the little twit keeps retracting it when I get out the camera, you should see its full glory


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just treat it like regular gravel. It's probably heavy enough.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope so.. It was the best looking stuff they had.. They had white pebbles, multicolour pebbles and RGBCMYK 100% pebbles.. X( The flaky stuff looked the best..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I like the flaky stuff. It looks . . . flaky. Is it strong enough to hold the cambomba down? My cabomba kept floating up through the sand. I had to replant it so many times it died. But that's the red cambomba, it's way more touchy than green cambomba.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have some red and some green.. I read that red is difficult to keep alive anyway. :/ It took me awhile to get enough gravel on the base so that it would stay in one place but now its in there deep and doing well.. I planted it in bunches of 3 and 4 and later realised I should have trimmed first, d'oh! I'll do it next week -__-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love the cabomba.  I want to plant more but I'm going to wait for the LFS to get green cabomba in. The tank looks awesome, Fighter.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!  I loved the cabomba too! And it was cheap! 100 rs for 12 stems  The guy was nice and put in 15! If I'm successful with it, I'll trim them and add the trimmings to the sorority too! And if this planted tank thing works, I'll turn all of them into planted! Bahaha *is getting carried away* The stupid java fern on the other hand was 100 for one! It better grow!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My Java Fern died.  Then fishman told me it was because I planted it. Oooops. Apparently they can't be planted but have to be anchored to rocks or driftwood.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heeheehee thats funny XD I just wedged mine between two rocks, I hope thats ok? Not planted, just wedged...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think as long as the roots and the rhizomes are above ground, it'll be fine. I buried mine deep, the roots and rhizome rotted. -_-


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah, ok... No mine are on the surface.  I think I'm good..

EDIT: Zuko must really like Chunkers! His bubblenest has become huge!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Awww, the little guy and the big girl, true love. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! And I'm the thorn in their side XD I had to put a partition between him and her so that they would stop dancing and flirting! Crazy in love, they are!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, after all you DID put them in a beautiful love nest so what else are they going to think? "Look at this honey, it's our first home together. Let's enjoy our honeymoon."


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I did not D:!! She's wayyy over a foot away from him, in a storage bin, that's not even completely transparent! *headdesk*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oooh, I thought they were in a divided tank. So who's in the divided tank? Confused.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sakuraaaa read the title! XD


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Thank you so much!
> I don't know where you live so prices may be different for you, but in US dollars the whole set up without the lid and light ( I already had that) cost me around 18$.. I think it may be way more in the US lol!
> I bought the tank, mossball, cabomba plants, gravel, 2 plastic binders, a plastic file, paper clips and a heater.


Man, that's pretty cheap for a 6 gallon- i think i'll do one for my boys


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

You should, it looks so much better than my tanks with fake plant an ornaments! Its the first time I've tried a completely natural look!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

**HEADDESK* *I just woke up from 20 hrs sleep, you'd think I'd be sharper than this.  There is no emoticon to accurately express my embarrassment. >.>


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm doing this right now : :rofl: at you! That was so funny!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sakura, how about this one? :demented:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Omg!! XD Yes Sweeda! That works!! You guys crack me up!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Yes, yes, Sweeda, that one works well! :-D I'm bright red but I'm not sure if it's from blushing in embarrassment or laughing at myself.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

:notworthy:That was an epic moment ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:rofl: Yes, it shall go down in forum history. It reminds me of a Gary Larson comic. It's a kid pushing against a door that says Pull and you can see a sign that says "School for the Gifted."


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe awesome! I found this guy :brow: I'm going to use him more often!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks good Fighter.
*calls animal control about the molester*
"Hello? Animal control"
"Yes, I have a betta fish molesting my moss ball"
*hangs up*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wouldn't you have to call the agricultural dept? :brow: No wonder they hung up XD


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Animal control, it's not the mossball that's molesting...


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Your commentary on your pics made me chuckle ;p


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad it did hodgepodge heheh! 
Fishman, when an animal attacks, you still call Animal Control.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

That is one big moss ball....


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It is! The guy was selling all of them for around 8 dollars.. Small and big, so I picked the hugest one lol! I want another! >: O well, next month!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice tank! 

ROFL mossball molester...XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Neil! ;-)


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice marbles you got there! Good luck!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! I don't know if Oni's a marble.. I think his red will grow but does that count as marble? Hmmm.. :brow:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats a creeper face....


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I like that face


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That explains so much...XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pfft please


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^_^


----------



## Betta Fishy (Aug 23, 2011)

I like MoMo!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

You cunfuzzled me there.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@Betta Fishy- Lol! Thanks!
@fishman-??


----------

